# Vedic Sloka Farovrite To Bulleshah



## vijaydeep Singh (May 17, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das wanted to discuss thing thing in a separte thread so started it.
In past as Ved were based upon oral ie listingn and pasing so version of Holy Rigveda might till now have variation but das says that one with 12 Akharas is OK.6 Darshan or philosophies are there on that.

Gurmat has nothing to do with 6 one and rejection of Khat Darshan is done time and again as Gurmat has mnay alternation adnpermutaion and combination plus inovativies things added and differnt from 6 Darshans.
Das is surprsied when das sees any Hindu,when he says that Guru did not say anything new from Hindusim as Discoveries and inovations are always bound to happen and when holy Vedas say that god isin all(Yajur Veda32/8)then it os claer singanl that future new things will comes from same one who made Vedas.

Gurmat also says that God is always new(Sahib Mera Nit Nava).But with hindu idlolgy of nothin new can happen and old is just we say that it is unfit even to holy Vedas.


So coming to Saloka of Bulleshah Sharma,we have it as below from 

Rigveda1/164/46 and this is Arya Samaji version while western Version may have differnt meaning and 6 Darhsna may differ.
Indran Mitran Varnumaganimahuratho Divyah Sa Suparnho Garutman.
Ekan Sadivipra Bahudha Vadantyagin Yaman Matrishranmahuah..


From text in old time it was read as that one God termed by differnt Brahmins by differnt names as if God waa restrreicted to Vipras only.


but in  fact in past Brahmin was leraned men.
so present understadning as per Vedic scholars is givne but that talks about vedic God and its attribute but not the demigods of hindus but rather neagte them.


Some western people who made fun of vedas as song of grazer attributed it to some King's glory being sung and nothing to do with God,which das does not agree.

Se translation as follow

Taht is One Brahm
The creator of the the cosmos
Who prevades and protectsAnd enlighen all beings
That is one super entity
Whom Sages call by various names :such as Indra ,the glourisous
Mitra,the benign friend
Varuna,the greatest,the nobleest
Agani,the replendent,the bright
Yama,the dispenser of justice
Matarishwa,the Almighty.


----------

